# earthstar



## jewel (Jun 21, 2010)

i just got this yesterday from wallyworld it is called cryptanthus "red star"


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2010)

NIce Wallyworld pick up!


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice bromeliad! :clap:


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice one.. I have this too..  Grows quite easily in a smallish pot with well-drained soil. It will send out pups from the base of the mother plant. Don't separate the pups until they're about one third of the mother plant, or they weill have insufficient roots..


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2010)

That's really pretty!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 22, 2010)

great colour!


----------



## jewel (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks everybody i'm really loving the color of this one and it also has a tiny pup i love that these are so colorful all year long, really lights up the collection.


----------

